# General > PC & Console Gaming >  What anti-virus

## rangers1873

Am using avast anti-virus which is due for renewal at end of month, before i renew was wondering if there is a better anti-virus to get instead

----------


## DKTC

I have used *Microsoft Security Essentials* for a number of years, and has never let the side down yet

and it's FREE

Is this a business computer, if it is then you can use this product legally providing the business has less than 10 PC's

If you have any more issues then post them in Technical Support


DKTC

----------


## steeko

I have found Avira Free Antivirus works best for me.

----------


## jockyplunck

try avg its free and works really well. gets rid of viruses other more expensive programmes can do nothing with.

----------


## Dog-eared

Avg
.......................

----------


## richardj

I feel Norton Internet Security (multiple devices licence) is the best one for general use, buy from Amazon to get it cheaper than the online price given at Norton.

----------

